# 180 G S. American Cichlid Tank (56k beware)



## XwingMike (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. New to the forum here and thought I'd share my tank with you all.

First up is my Red Oscar 13" named x2f01



















Next is my Green Terror 12" named Guile




























Here is my Jack Dempsey 6" named Pixels




























Now it's the Orange Pike 8" named Lavos




























And some full tank shots




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice fishies.... 

Great photo's also... =D>

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

very nice pics and great collection of very healthy looking fish. You really don't see many Oscars that have no pitting in there face at 13" big. You are doing a great job with those fish. Also I'm surprised that the Oscar and the pike don't eat all your dither fish.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent pictures of nice looking fish and aquarium.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice looking set up and great looking fish


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Amazing pike! The colors and full tummy are impressive.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

They look great but Im surprised no one has told you they are not african :wink:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> 180 G S. American Cichlid Tank


 lol he didnt say they were


----------



## XwingMike (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



herny said:


> > 180 G S. American Cichlid Tank
> 
> 
> lol he didnt say they were


Hehe, I think what she meant to say was that she is shocked that such good looking fish aren't africans!


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

All I got to say


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very sweet tank and fishies dude


----------

